

How I Cured my RSI Pain (2010) - dsr12
http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-pain.html?ref

======
melling
Here's a 20/20 interview with Dr Sarno from NYU:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vsR4wydiIBI](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vsR4wydiIBI)

And a summary of his theory:
[http://www.rsi.deas.harvard.edu/handout.doc](http://www.rsi.deas.harvard.edu/handout.doc)

